# How to slow down spool on abu 6500 for heavier bait casting



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a question regarding what is the best way to control spool speed on abu 6500 with ultra cast design. I heard that the two end caps should not be use to control spool speed because they put side loads on the bearings. So I am left with the option of using the brake weights, thumbing the spool or use different oil on the bearings to slow them down. Yesterday I took my 6500 CT Big Game reel which has Abec 9 bearings in them and went to the lake to fish. Now I can cast the reel with just 2 oz sinker very easily but it was a different ball game when I put on 5 oz of weight+bait on the end of the line. Rod was shimano Tiraloja 10' surf casting rod and a Dblue 11' surf casting rod. Both with medium action. The reels are just too fast for me. And the type of bait that I will be using is soft (oat meal type on bait feeder) and so I can't wing it out like I could using just sinker. 

Do you know what oil should I use to slow down the bearings? A 20W50 grade oil? Or 10W30 grade oil? The oil on my reels is yellow rocket oil which is pretty thin oil. I plan on using this reels and other similar abu 6500 reels in a fishing tournament and I don't want to have problem with backlash. I want to concentrate on catching fish instead of worry about backlash. For now I plan on doing more casting with heavier weight using the rods/reels that I plan on taking to the tournament so that I get use to the timing of the casting. Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The spool can be controlled on a 6500 Big Game several ways.

•	End cap tension – NOT recommended. Too much can damage bearings.
•	Brake blocks – the bigger the slower
•	Bearing oil – the thicker the slower
•	Line level – the lower the easier to control
•	Thicker (higher pound test) line – easier to control

Start with the end caps set so that the spool is centered and you have just a slight side to side knock. Set it and leave it alone. 

Install both brake blocks. Make sure they are not saturated with oil. 

I would start with a slightly under filled spool using a quality 15 lb test mono. About the thickness of a dime under the lip would be a good start point. 

In this configuration the reel should be fairly tame with 5 oz. If it is still fluffing during the cast then take the bearings out and add a drop or two of red rocket or equivalent. You can clean the bearings if you’d like before adding the oil, just be sure to let any solvent used have time to dry before re-oiling. Put it back together and let her rip.

Practice a smooth stroke and a late hit. Before long that 5 oz sinker will be flying toward the horizon… 

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you Tommy for your suggestion. As of yesterday after several backlashes my line was greatly reduced (it was nearly up to the edge of the spool before) and now it is about 1/4" from lip of the spool. It seems to cast with less backlash at this line capacity. I have all 6 brake blocks "open" right now and the reel still quite fast. Now I can hit this reel hard with 2 oz weight with just 3 brake blocks open and line full to the edge of the spool and not getting backlash. It acts different with heavier weight when I really started to load the rod. I think I released the line with the rod tip pointing below 11 o'clock and that may contribute to backlashes. I have to work hard on my timing also.

For now I will set the reel the way it is, with all brake block on, slightly less line on the spool and slight knocking on the end cap tension and go practice and practice. I think i didn't load the rod when I was using light sinker when I practiced and that is why I screwed up when I use heavier weight the other day. I will have to go double check my other reels to make sure they don't have line all the way to the edge of the spool. 

Congrad on your record casting distance. I have watched your casting video on youtube many times and learn a lot from those video. Thanks for that. 

Have a great day Tommy.


----------

